# Monark for the wife



## deepsouth (Mar 21, 2017)

This is a mid 50's Monark I got my wife for Valentine's day. Just about done. Need to finish the rack and graphics. The photos are before and after.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 21, 2017)

Lucky lady!  Great looking bike!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 21, 2017)

Better then a valentine card


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice looking restoration!


----------



## eeapo (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice, very nice


----------



## stezell (Mar 30, 2017)

Looking good Phil!


----------

